# mud buddy



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey I have mud buddy long tail motor. I always have been a fan of hyper drives. I was wondering what are the pros and cons of having both of these of motors. I have been thinking of trading to get hyper drive. I wanna hear from all of you and see what are differences. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used longtails for the last 10 years and have had good luck with them for the style of hunting I do. There is certainly nothing wrong with the surface drive motors, it's all about choice. The surface drives are definitely quicker, but the longtails give you a better holeshot in very shallow water, and will get you on plane quicker. I think you need to look at where you hunt and what you want from your motor. If speed is your thing then a surface drive might be up your alley. They will definitely run shallow as well once they plane out. IMO the most important thing about mudmotors is getting a motor (longtail or surface drive) with enough horsepower to push your size of boat. Most duck boats are overloaded and underpowered from what I have seen.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Long tails are great for shorter runs because they are slower, harder to control and will wear you out faster especially the big block motors (31hp and up). The advantage to a longtail is that on average they dig out of shallow water with hard pan mud much better. In goopy mud a hyper will dig out well also and you have the advantage of traveling faster with less effort as they are easier to drive. However in shallow water with hard mud a hyper in general, suffers. They are also heavier, which causes the rear of the boat to sit on the mud in shallow water, unless you have the surface area in the boat to support the extra weight. I have a quite a few boats that come in to the shop for pod installation to combat a heavy motor on too short of boat. 

They both have pros and cons and are good at certain things but in general a long tail is for short runs with shallow starts and a Hyper is more suited for longer runs with deeper water starts (10" or deeper roughly). On my 18x44 I have a 35hp mb long tail and love it for an extreme shallow water hunt boat. On my new boat an 18x52 Hunt Deck there will be a BIG Hyper on it as it is built for bow fishing and long runs. Sorry for the long answer.... kinda like to talk boats. 

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats
8017256507


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have used longtails for the last 10 years and have had good luck with them for the style of hunting I do. There is certainly nothing wrong with the surface drive motors, it's all about choice. The surface drives are definitely quicker, but the longtails give you a better holeshot in very shallow water, and will get you on plane quicker. I think you need to look at where you hunt and what you want from your motor. If speed is your thing then a surface drive might be up your alley. They will definitely run shallow as well once they plane out. IMO the most important thing about mudmotors is getting a motor (longtail or surface drive) with enough horsepower to push your size of boat. Most duck boats are overloaded and underpowered from what I have seen.


WELL SAID!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have used longtails for the last 10 years and have had good luck with them for the style of hunting I do. There is certainly nothing wrong with the surface drive motors, it's all about choice. The surface drives are definitely quicker, but the longtails give you a better holeshot in very shallow water, and will get you on plane quicker. I think you need to look at where you hunt and what you want from your motor. If speed is your thing then a surface drive might be up your alley. They will definitely run shallow as well once they plane out. IMO the most important thing about mudmotors is getting a motor (longtail or surface drive) with enough horsepower to push your size of boat. Most duck boats are overloaded and underpowered from what I have seen.


+1


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Love my long shaft (29 Mud Buddy), gets me where I need to go in shallow water or deep water...it is bit slower but I get to some places that others cannot go due to my boat length (48" by 24' long) and my long shaft..


----------

